# Useless Junk



## va7db (Feb 5, 2009)

As this piece of rubish is useless without expensive registration I have sold it....now to buy a "real" usefull DVR


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

va7db said:


> As this piece of rubish is useless without expensive registration I have sold it....now to buy a "real" usefull DVR


Let us know when you find a cell phone that works without service too, will ya?


----------

